# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Motherboard για ταρατσοπισι

## commando

Υστερα απο 7 χρονια μπορω να πω οτι επιτελους βγηκε αξιοπιστη μητρικη απο ΙΝΤΕΛ ιδανικη για ταρατσοκουτο με picoPSU to ονομα της 
http://www.digital-master.gr/el-gr/P...1-c6cabb1f0402

εχει ηδη πανω 2 Lan για να βαλετε και εξτρα καποιο routerboard να τα μοιρασετε και εχει κ μια υποδοχη για τετραπλο και μια υποδοχη pci-e για τριτη Lan αν χρειαστει

----------

